# Is this French Molt?



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Or just a regular molt? The upturned tail feathers throw me off*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

To me it looks like a regular moult, sometimes the feathers get a bit dishevelled like that and there is nothing to be worried about because that misplaced feather is about to fall off and be replaced by a new one. Over the years I have had at times a few budgies losing both the longest tail feathers in a moult. 
Also the primary flight feathers are there while some seem to have been clipped, if she were to lose all the primary flight feathers and the main tail feathers shortly after growing them and on a consistent basis, then it would in fact have French moult.
Her overall appearance looks very good.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

The tail feathers look odd. They don't normally moult that many in one go. It's hard to tell on a clipped bird though.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It doesn't look odd to me, it just looks like the feathers got a bit bent. Whose bird is that?*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I saw her at a pet store today*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

She's a very pretty bird. She looks like she's having a regular moult to me. And, I have a budgie whose tail feathers came in like that. They were gone on the following moult, but he does still have a "curly" chest feather. 

Are you going to rescue her?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Yup, she came home with me *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She's very pretty.

Shelby's tail feathers used to get all discombobulated and turn every which way like that when he'd go through a molt so it looks quite normal to me. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! I was worried at first and didn't want to bring home a bird that could have a disease, I appreciate you all confirming my fears were not correct  I have seen her stretch her wings several times and, although she was clipped by the store, she does not seem to be missing any flight feathers, and none of them (even the stubs) look disheveled! She does have pin feathers on her head so it definitely seems to be a molt *


----------

